# Crysis 3 Tuningtipps



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2013)

Hi, Crysis 3 ist heute mit der Post gekommen und wie zu erwarten, ruckelt es wie blöd ^^
Hab erst alles auf Verry high gehabt, jetzt habe ich es auf High und 2x MSAA gestellt. Texture resolution very high. Ruckelt immernoch. In der  Regel 30fps, wenn action ist, 20. Hat jemand tuningtipps, was man runterstellen kann, ohne dass es alzu sehr schlechter aussieht? Danke.

Palit Geforce GTX6600Ti
4GB Ram
AMD Phenom II x4


----------



## Kaeksch (23. Februar 2013)

Mit der Grafikkarte?
Ich würde jetz mal raten alles auf Niedrig zu stellen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2013)

Hups ^^ 660ti xD


----------



## svd (23. Februar 2013)

Vlt. auch mal den Grafikkartentreiber upgraden, falls nicht schon geschehen. 
Gerade wenn die Blockbuster erscheinen, hauen AMD und nvidia gern Betatreiber raus, welche die Performance nochmal verbessern sollen.


----------



## golani79 (23. Februar 2013)

Würde mal testen wie es ohne AA aussieht und sonst mal die Schattenqualität niedriger ansetzen.

Hab C3 nicht - aber gibts da auch Screen Ambient Occlusion? Das könntest auch mal deaktivieren, falls vorhanden.


----------



## svd (23. Februar 2013)

Die PCGH hat auch CPU und GPU Benchmarks zu Crysis 3 erstellt. 
(Nicht zuletzt für mich als Q9550 Besitzer,) Sehr ernüchternd.

Um es zusammenzufassen, der optimale C3 PC ist eine Kombination aus dem schnellsten Vishera bzw. Sechskern i7, gepaart mit einer GeForce Titan... 

Persönlich würde ich daher, zähneknirschend, über meinen Shatten springen und erst mal von Medium ausgehend die Details höherschrauben. Die Cryengines haben bisher ohnehin schön skaliert und (im Falle C2 mit HD Texturen) auch auf medium gut ausgesehen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich freu mich direkt, dass mit C3 wieder ein "Benchmarkspiel" da ist, dass man beim Systemupgrade wieder hervorkramen kann um es, hoffentlich, auf annähernd maximalen (nicht jedem sind die Filter wichtig) Details zu spielen.
Wenigstens in dieser Hinsicht ist das Crysis 1 Feeling pur.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2013)

OK, V-sync ist standartmäßig an, hilft das auszustellen ^^
Habe jetzt selten unter 20 fps, eher 25- 35. Alles andere als flüssig, aber spielbar ^^ Sieht fantastisch aus. Wenn jemand rausgefunden hat, was man alles runterschrauben kann und wie viel es bringt, bitte posten


----------



## baiR (23. Februar 2013)

@ Sturm-ins-Sterrfeuer

Ich dachte erst, dass dies ein Sammelthread für Crysis 3 ist. Ich habe nämlich ein paar Probleme (Bugs). 

Ich würde dir empfehlen anstatt auf MSAA auf SMAA oder FXAA zu setzen. Diese Einstellungen fressen am meisten Leistung, machen sich aber, meiner Meinung nach, am wenigsten bemerkbar und ich habe meinen Rechner an einen 40"-Fernseher angeschlossen. Wenn dann muss du wahrscheinlich die Grashalme in der Ferne genau beobachten um den Unterschied zu bemerken.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an deinen Prozessor denn der ist nicht so gut.



Kaeksch schrieb:


> Mit der Grafikkarte?
> Ich würde jetz mal raten alles auf Niedrig zu stellen.


 
Mit der 660ti kann man das Spiel mit Sicherheit mit allen Einstellungen auf hoch, ich denke sogar auf sehr hoch spielen und das mit FPS von 40-80.

Ich habe nur eine 560ti (1GB). Ich denke, dass Spiel benötigt auch einen sehr guten Prozessor. Ich kann das Spiel auf jeden Fall mit den folgenden Einstellungen flüssig mit 40-80 FPS spielen:

Texturen auf sehr hoch, Wassereffekte sehr hoch, Schatteneffekte auf mittel und alles andere auf hoch. SMAA habe ich auf 1 und die Auflösung auf 1080p. 

In dieser Einstellung kann ich den Singel- und Multiplayer mit gelegentlichen kurzen Framedrops von 80 auf 40 FPS spielen, habe allerdings VSync an und daher bleiben die FPS eigentlich konstant auf 60. Vor den letzten Grafikkartentreiberupdate konnte ich Crysis 3 nur angenehm auf Mittel spielen, gestern konnte ich noch mit hohen Schatten flüssig spielen, heute ruckelt mir das Spiel durch die Framedrops dadurch zuviel. Ziemlich kurios. Außerdem läuft das Spiel bei mir mit sehr hohen Texturen besser als mit hohen. Scheint ein Bug vom Spiel zu sein. Ich kann im Ausrüstungsmenü auch nicht die Waffen sehen. Ich werde meine Problem wohl im Crysisforum posten. Obwohl ich auch locker mit Grafikeinstellungen auf mittel leben könnte. Der grafische Unterschied zwischen Mittel und Hoch ist ziemlich gering. Wenn die eigenartigen Bugs nicht wären dann würde ich sagen, dass Crysis 3 das technisch beste Spiel seit Jahren ist.

Ich habe einen Core I5 3450, 8 GB DDR3-Ram und eine Geforce 560ti (1GB, OC).



svd schrieb:


> Die PCGH hat auch CPU und GPU Benchmarks zu Crysis 3 erstellt.
> (Nicht zuletzt für mich als Q9550 Besitzer,) Sehr ernüchternd.
> 
> Um es zusammenzufassen, der optimale C3 PC ist eine Kombination aus dem schnellsten Vishera bzw. Sechskern i7, gepaart mit einer GeForce Titan...



Auf meinen System ist die Performance eigentlich fantastisch. Keiner der grafisch aufwendigen Spiele, die in letzter Zeit für den PC herauskamen liefen so gut wie Crysis 3. Der neueste Grafikkartentreiber macht es möglich.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2013)

Ich muss sagen von AA habe ich keine Ahnung, werde smaa mal ausprobieren.


----------

